# welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?



## maniana (16. August 2016)

ahoi,

es gibt ja von den Victorinox Messern verschiedene Waidklingen (kurz, lang, mit Wellenschliff, ohne Wellenschliff...).
Welche ist von den vielen besser geeignet um Fische auszunehmen?

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele von den Messern:
gerader Schliff:
https://www.amazon.de/Victorinox-Taschenmesser-Ranger-Hunter-0-9583-MC/dp/B00K3LH8X8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471362097&sr=8-1&keywords=RangerGrip+57+Hunter

kurzer Wellenschliff:
https://www.amazon.de/Victorinox-Taschenwerkzeug-Feststellbar-OlivGr%C3%BCn-0-8873-4/dp/B0001P1530/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1471362619&sr=8-3&keywords=Victorinox+Hunter

langer Wellenschliff:
https://www.amazon.de/Victorinox-Hunter-XT-orange-schwarz/dp/B007R2LD1E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471362619&sr=8-1&keywords=Victorinox+Hunter

welches würdet Ihr bevorzugen?


----------



## pennfanatic (16. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*



maniana schrieb:


> ahoi,
> 
> es gibt ja von den Victorinox Messern verschiedene Waidklingen (kurz, lang, mit Wellenschliff, ohne Wellenschliff...).
> Welche ist von den vielen besser geeignet um Fische auszunehmen?
> ...



Ich besitze das zweite.
Aber ganz ehrlich nehme ich zum aus weiden keines davon, sondern ein einfaches kartoffelmesser mit gebogener klinge.
Ist viel leichter zu reinigen!


----------



## west1 (16. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Ein ganz normales Taschenmesser würde ich bevorzugen wenn ich Fische ausnehmen würde.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Ich nutze gar kein Messer. Mit einer scharfen Schere geht das nämlich viel besser


----------



## pennfanatic (16. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich nutze gar kein Messer. Mit einer scharfen Schere geht das nämlich viel besser




Darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Mal ausprobieren.

Nie mehrzweck küchenschere ?


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich nutze gar kein Messer. Mit einer scharfen Schere geht das nämlich viel besser


schere nehm´ ich auch.
so eine - https://www.amazon.de/Chirurgische-Schere-stumpf-gerade-Scheren/dp/B002REZ49Y


----------



## u-see fischer (16. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich nutze gar kein Messer. Mit einer scharfen Schere geht das nämlich viel besser



Genau so oder damit: Klick

 Passt schön in jede Angeltasche, gibt es in unterschiedlichen Farben. Nutze ein weißes zum Nachtangeln und ein rotes für am Tag. Den Dorn etwas eingekürzt, fertig. 

 Eine Gallenblase kann man damit auch nicht verletzen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Ich habe so eine:

http://www.shop-021.de/shop_cfg/messerkerl/004606aa.JPG

Geht wirklich gut, saubere Schnitte und man kann sich eigentlich nicht verletzen. Schneller gehts auch noch.


----------



## fischbär (16. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Genau die nehm ich auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Ich hab immer zwei drei scharfe feststehende und Taschenmesser in verschiedenen Größen, eine passt immer ;-))

Immer gerader Schliff...


----------



## Ossipeter (16. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Einfaches scharfes Mora von Schweden https://www.hkgt.de/shop/messer/mora-of-sweden/mora-of-sweden-companion-f.html oder Dick kurzes Fleischermesser http://www.dick-messer.de/Ausbeinmesser-breit-13-cm-von-Dick. Habe auch Messer mit Aufbruchklingen, sind immer hinter versaut.


----------



## maniana (16. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> schere nehm´ ich auch.
> so eine - https://www.amazon.de/Chirurgische-Schere-stumpf-gerade-Scheren/dp/B002REZ49Y



die Idee gefällt mir gut. danke!


----------



## racoon (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Filetieren - da spart man sich das Ausnehmen :g


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Ich nehme keine "Waidklinge", sondern ein Messer. Grade, kurze Klinge, feststehend wegen der Reinigung und sauscharf muss es sein. Ein gutes Küchenmesser aus rostendem Stahl ist die erste Wahl.
Schere geht natürlich auch, ist mir aber zu viel Brimborium und ebenfalls schlecht zu reinigen.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich nehme ich zum aus weiden keines davon, sondern ein einfaches kartoffelmesser mit gebogener klinge.
> Ist viel leichter zu reinigen!


Ich hab auch immer so ein kurzes Gemüsemesser mit gebogener Klinge dabei, geht wunderbar!


----------



## graysson (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Ich finde dieses Messer nicht schlecht:

https://www.hkgt.de/shop/messer/mor...r-mora-of-sweden-fishing-comfort-scaler2.html

Die Klinge ist nicht sehr hoch und relativ spitz, was sehr praktisch ist, wenn man kleinere Fische per Kiemenschnitt töten will.
Der Scandischliff ist sehr leicht nachzuschärfen, weil man quasi immer den richtigen Schleif-Winkel hat.
Die gummiartigen Griffe sind auch bei nassen Händen rutschfest.
Durch die feststehende Klinge ist die Reinigung leichter, da es keine Spalten etc. gibt, in denen sich "Fisch" sammeln kann.

Außerdem ist es einhändig "bedienbar" und trotzdem legal. Bei einhändig bedienbaren Klappmessern hängt es mehr oder weniger von der Laune des Polizisten ab, ob der Brauchtum/ Hobbies etc. akzeptiert.
Wobei der letzte Punkt relativ ist, wenn man nicht gerade eine Waffenbesitzkarte hat.

Wobei eine Schere zum Ausnehmen muss ich mal probieren, weil ich mich mit dem Messer etwas schwer an den Bauchflossen tue.


----------



## schlotterschätt (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Mein Favorit ist ein ganz gewöhnliches Cuttermesser mit Hakenklinge.
http://www.befestigungsfuchs.de/blo...ttermesser-mit-Hakenklinge-e1354617030888.jpg
Die Klinge einfach in das A....loch (für Schöngeister auch Waidloch ) gesteckt und nach vorne gezogen.
Die Klingen sind rasiermesserscharf und wenn sie stumpf werden, gibt's für 'n Appel und 'n Ei eine neue.
Die Innereien werden so gut wie nicht beschädigt und auch durch die Flossenansätze flutscht sie durch.
Probiert's mal aus.


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Tach auch,
 guck mal hier https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...te-kw33-sa/ps/p/adventuridge-taschenmesser-3/
 verwende ich auch und hab noch ein 2tes in der Tasche,
 funktioniert super.

 fettes Petri:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein gutes Küchenmesser aus rostendem Stahl ist die erste Wahl.



Echt?
Muss der Rost frisch sein oder geht auch völlig zerfressen?
Da ist wohl noch eine Messer-Beratung fällig.:q:q


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Mora Messer immer eine gute Wahl...sau scharf, robust und dieses findest du auch im Gras wieder....

https://www.knivesandtools.de/de/pt...s-orange.htm?gclid=CPTfvLStyM4CFcsp0woda5UCMA


----------



## Lajos1 (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Echt?
> Muss der Rost frisch sein oder geht auch völlig zerfressen?
> Da ist wohl noch eine Messer-Beratung fällig.:q:q




Hallo,

Messer aus nicht rostfreiem Stahl sind in der Regel schnitthaltiger, schärfer und lassen sich auch leichter nachschärfen. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Messer aus nicht rostfreiem Stahl sind *in der Regel* schnitthaltiger, schärfer und lassen sich auch leichter nachschärfen.




In der Regel nicht(die Schneide rostet auch). Nur wenn gut geschärft.
Rostfreie sind aber mehr als scharf genug!
Außerdem halten sie einige Jahre länger - ganz besonders wenn am Salzwasser filetiert wird.#6
Für andere Zwecke sicher eine Überlegung wert aber ich mag nicht mit rostigen Messern in meinem Essen rumpulen.
Für Anglerzwecke kommen aus meiner Sicht nur rostfreie Messer in Frage!


----------



## schomi (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

ich nehme ein:
opinel slimline no 8


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*



schomi schrieb:


> ich nehme ein:
> opinel slimline no 8




Dieses ja?

http://www.bigtree.de/opinel-slim-l...d-52925.html?gclid=CIHPxJW9yM4CFWgz0wodN2wFmQ

Stilsicher #6


----------



## Taxidermist (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Ich benutze auch gerne Opinel Messer und zwar die aus rostendem Stahl, sind wesentlich schneller zu Schärfen und wenn scharf dann schärfer als die rostfreien Stähle.
Die Schnitthaltigkeit ist zwar etwas geringer, als beim rostfreien Stahl, macht in der Praxis aber nichts!
Nachteilig bei diesen Messern ist eigentlich nur, dass sie wegen dem Ringverschluß ein bischen blöd zu reinigen sind.
Größter Vorteil, der moderate Preis, nachdem mehrere teure Messer den Weg ins Wasser gefunden hatten, kommt kein Messer mehr welches teurer als 20€ ist mit zum Angeln!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Geht mir auch so. Opinel No 8 Outdoor ist immer dabei.

Für die etwas gröbere Arbeit:

https://www.hubertus-fieldsports.de...e::1446.html?gclid=CKqy8_78yM4CFRWNGwodKjICNQ


Zu diesem Kurs ein wirklich gutes Messer!


----------



## lurchi19 (17. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Für die etwas gröbere Arbeit:
> 
> https://www.hubertus-fieldsports.de...e::1446.html?gclid=CKqy8_78yM4CFRWNGwodKjICNQ
> 
> ...



Da kann man übrigens auch das Bauhaus Mora empfehlen  die Beschriftung auf der Messerscheide bekommt man ohne Probleme ab.

https://www.bauhaus.info/messer-ersatzklingen/bauhaus-arbeitsmesser-mora-840-/p/22194916

(nur mal so nebenbei)


----------



## Meefo 46 (18. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Moin .

Ich nutze dieses hier ..http://www.angelsport.de/mehrzweck-fischschupper_0003780.html.

Bin zufrieden.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Justsu (18. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*

Ich habe jenes 

https://www.amazon.de/Forge-Laguiole-PRESTIGE-INOX-Wacholder/dp/B0019MMLYG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471505180&sr=8-1&keywords=laguiole+wacholder

mal vor 10 (?) Jahren geschenkt bekommen und nutze es immer noch zum Abstechen und "Aufbrechen" - funktioniert wunderbar.

Ansonsten habe ich noch diese Schere: https://www.amazon.de/Fiskars-859912-Functional-Fischschere-Softgrip/dp/B001GZFHKG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1471505282&sr=8-2&keywords=fiskars+fisch+schere

Die ist wirklich klasse um Flossensäume, etc. abzutrennen.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Da kann man übrigens auch das Bauhaus Mora empfehlen
> https://www.bauhaus.info/messer-ersatzklingen/bauhaus-arbeitsmesser-mora-840-/p/22194916



Kann man!#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2016)

*AW: welche Waidklinge zum Fische ausnehmen?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Echt?
> Muss der Rost frisch sein oder geht auch völlig zerfressen?
> Da ist wohl noch eine Messer-Beratung fällig.:q:q




Na die Beratung hast Du ja inzwischen bekommen.

Um es perfekt zu machen sei Dir noch gesagt, dass man die Oxydation des Stahls fast auf Null bringt, wenn an das Messer nach Gebrauch sofort gut trocknet.


----------

